# TBS 9522 USB Device Drivers and Genkernel [SOLVED]

## amasidlover

I currently run a system with two WinTV Nova DVB-T cards with drivers compiled as modules. These both come up fine on boot. 

My system is: Linux noam 3.7.10-gentoo #2 SMP Wed Mar 5 22:46:58 GMT 2014 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I have succesfully compiled the kernel drivers following guide from here http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TBS_Qbox_DVB-S2_CI_USB2.0 and instructions in the package. 

However, on plugging in the device I get various symbol version errors:

```
 

[   19.230657] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_dmxdev_init

[   19.230663] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_dmxdev_init (err -22)

[   19.230793] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_register_adapter

[   19.230797] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_register_adapter (err -22)

[   19.230888] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol rc_register_device

[   19.230890] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol rc_register_device (err -22)

[   19.230909] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_net_init

[   19.230911] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_net_init (err -22)

[   19.230923] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_dmxdev_release

[   19.230925] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_dmxdev_release (err -22)

[   19.230928] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol rc_free_device

[   19.230931] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol rc_free_device (err -22)

[   19.230937] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_frontend_detach

[   19.230939] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_frontend_detach (err -22)

[   19.230944] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_net_release

[   19.230946] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_net_release (err -22)

[   19.230950] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol rc_allocate_device

[   19.230952] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol rc_allocate_device (err -22)

[   19.230961] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_unregister_frontend

[   19.230963] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_unregister_frontend (err -22)

[   19.230981] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_register_frontend

[   19.230984] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_register_frontend (err -22)

[   19.230991] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol dvb_unregister_adapter

[   19.230993] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol dvb_unregister_adapter (err -22)

[   19.231001] dvb_usb: disagrees about version of symbol rc_unregister_device

[   19.231003] dvb_usb: Unknown symbol rc_unregister_device (err -22)

```

This post http://www.tbsdtv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1637&f=46 suggests doing: rm -rf /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/drivers/media/ and then installing - I've tried this and also tried rebuilding the initramfs with genkernel after doing that but I then get:

```

[   19.270898] videodev: exports duplicate symbol __video_register_device (owned by kernel)

[   19.320449] videodev: exports duplicate symbol __video_register_device (owned by kernel)

[   19.360450] videodev: exports duplicate symbol __video_register_device (owned by kernel)

[   19.400389] videodev: exports duplicate symbol __video_register_device (owned by kernel)

```

as well.

I'm guessing that I've previously built videodev functionality in to my kernel, but can't work out which option turns it back into a module. 

I have just tried: Device Drivers --> Multimedia support as a module, and that fixes it so, the steps are:

1) Build TBS drivers

2) Ensure kernel is built with Device Drivers --> Multimedia support as a module 

3) rm -rf /lib/modules/[kernel version]/kernel/drivers/media/

4) genkernel --bootloader=grub --no-clean --no-mrproper --install initramfs ***

*** Not sure if this last step is necessary.

----------

